# GT Borrego made in ?



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

Hi.

I'm Daniel from Belgium.

This is my first message on this board.

A friend of mine is looking for a GT frame.
We found this one:

http://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gtborregont7.jpg

A Borrego in a good shape.
The seller tell his bike was made in 2001 but,for me,the last Borrego's were made in 1996.

Where is the truth??


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I've not heard of that model of GT. However I'd guess that '96 is a better guess than 2001. The bike has cantilever brakes instead of linear-pull brakes.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Welcome to VRC. Agree with Laffeaux about the brakes, but the borrego was made in 2001.

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Bike_rigid/product_74796.shtml

Pinguwin


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wrong, wrong wrong.....1993. The Borrego was one year wonder. Originally a steel framed bike that was put in the line for one reason. To give Suntour a little support and some hope that they would stay alive with Shimano dominating everything. (It was spec'd with Suntour XC-Expert parts). Check it out!
http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step5.asp?BikeId=18132&Brand=GT&Model=Borrego&Year=1993

pinquwin...that aussie that made the post on mtbr said he thought his was a 1995 or 96 right in his link. I think the Borrego was A ONE YEAR WONDER.

By the way, "GT Borrego made in", answer is Taiwan.


----------



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone!

I found that:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1996.pdf
It is from 1996,no Suntour parts.
When I look in the caracteristics,the Borrego seems to be an upgraded Tequesta.

The Borrego was not in the 97 and 98 pdf.
In the 2001 Borrego review,the guy wrote that he think his bike is from 96 or 97.


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

Interesting link. I have one of these. Was my first mountain bike. Came with everything on the spec list, but an xcpro front hub, and onza racing porcs.



gm1230126 said:


> Wrong, wrong wrong.....1993. The Borrego was one year wonder. Originally a steel framed bike that was put in the line for one reason. To give Suntour a little support and some hope that they would stay alive with Shimano dominating everything. (It was spec'd with Suntour XC-Expert parts). Check it out!
> http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step5.asp?BikeId=18132&Brand=GT&Model=Borrego&Year=1993
> 
> pinquwin...that aussie that made the post on mtbr said he thought his was a 1995 or 96 right in his link. I think the Borrego was A ONE YEAR WONDER.
> ...


----------



## Hansi 2709 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Hallo Daniel*

Hallo Daniel

Hier de verkoper van de gt borrego.

Kan kloppen dat de fiets van 1996 is maar ik heb hem nu al enkele jaren stilstaan, dus ik beweer niet dat hij van 2001 is. Ik heb hem in 1998 gekocht voor de prijs van 36000 Bfr.
Bij Pauwels in Lommel.

Indien je geinteresseerd mocht zijn mag je me altijd eens contacteren voor een proefrit of gewoon eens te komen kijken.

Groetjes


----------



## BrunoD (Aug 3, 2007)

Hansi 2709 said:


> Hallo Daniel
> 
> Hier de verkoper van de gt borrego.
> 
> ...


Dag Hansi,

De vriend van Dan is ik die je kopen jouw GT aan 120€. de groot geest dit ontmoeten altijd. :thumbsup:

Groetjes

Bruno.

_Hello Hansi.

The friend of DAN it's me and I'm the guy who buys your GT to 120€. _ of large spirit say always meet.

Best regards_


----------

